# Hello and Happy to be Here!



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello guys, just wanted to introduce myself. I am a youngster amongst you all, in my very early twenties. I have been fascinated by trains for years and have just recently been getting a few trains together for my future layout in a few years. I joined to learn and share things about this great hobby. My current trains are:

Engines:
LGB 2030E St. E type Electric Loco 
LGB 2010D #1 Steam loco with smoke
Aristo Craft PRR Lil'Critter

Cars:
LGB 3007 Passenger car Pinzga Schenke Barwagen w/lights
LGB 3007 Passenger car Speisewagen Dining Car w/lights
LGB Red Tank Car
Aristo Craft Hershey Milk Duds Reefer

I am slowly building. My trains are not long but it is hard tracking down the specific cars I want. I am mainly an LGB guy but my first loco was the LIL'Critter and it is still one of my favorite locos evermade. I will have my little diesel with the reefer and a few other gondolas and boxcars running around but I am mainly going for a Euro layout with the LGB. I want to run some catanary for my 2030E running with the lighted dining and passenger cars and then run the 2010D on another track with some older looking cars. I have not looked into Bachman or any others but I am learning from you guys that Bachman has some neat stuff so I will check them out. I have already found some very useful threads on catanary and layouts and am very appreciative of this site. Thanks and I will be around alot. 

Also, I have been looking very hard for the following, if anyone knows of where to pick these up, let me know:
Aristo Craft Hershey LIL'Critter
Aristo Craft Hershey Gondola
LGB Zliterbahn Bier Barrel Car


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Cody, 
You are off to a good start, keep reading and have fun, that's what it' ALL about.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Cody. There are a few younger guys around. I'm one the guys in between being in my 40's. 
A few months back TrainWorld in NYC ( www.trainworld.com ) was having close out special on the Aristo Hershey stuff and are currently having LGB close outs - http://www.trainworld.com/2008%20lgb%20final%20blowout.htm. It can't hurt to give them a call and don't mind them if they seem a bit gruff. 

-Brian


PS - Since you're a Lil' Critter fan you might enjoy this one made with photoshop -


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi. I'm new too, but I can already tell we found the right place!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WESCOME to MLS from JOHN J of THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR. New River AZ.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Cody.


----------

